

Why Use Rails instead of Sinatra or Node.js? - angelbob
http://codefol.io/posts/29-Why-Rails-and-not-Sinatra-or-Node-js-?utm_source=hn&utm_medium=web&utm_campaign=whyrailsnotsinatra

======
dumbluck
This is a good attempt, however way, way too glossed-over.

First problem is that nothing is said about Node or Sinatra in comparison.

Second problem is that no mention is made of the significant portion of all
gems in rubygems (43,762 at last count) that are Rails-specific. Node is not
there yet, and Sinatra can't use a good percentage of those.

Node is about JS. Sinatra is about lightweight/speed. Rails is about features.

~~~
angelbob
That's true. I could easily write a full-length book on this topic. This
article is actually meant for the people _not_ using Rails and mostly
reminding them that the invisible security stuff is important ;-)

------
taskstrike
I think you should use whatever you can develop the fastest in, this might be
Rails if you are a beginner, or node, sinatra, or some python framework if you
are a more experienced programmer.

The author fail to mention that node also scales way better and you probably
will have no problems serving at least 10k users will where as in Rail you
would have to play with scaling way earlier.

